# Tram Indicator "Bracket" for the vertical mill (lightweight racing version)...



## toysfortodds (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a little something I made on the vertical mill for tramming the head (I needed something to do with 13 days off over the holidays).

 Scrap piece of 6061 aluminum: .500 x .980 x 5.193 OAL (4.223 C/L spacing using .375 and .750 bores)... fun.

 - Todd


----------



## pestilence (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, that's a pretty part.


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 31, 2013)

That’s a beautiful part!


----------



## melsdad (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice looking part. Well done!

hand held hickymajig


----------



## xalky (Jan 1, 2014)

He's got one of them there newfangled chip-less milling machines. Nice! :jester:


----------



## ARM (Jan 1, 2014)

> xalky said:
> 
> 
> > He's got one of them there newfangled chip-less milling machines. Nice! :jester:



That's  exactly  what  crossed  my  mind  as  well.
Wow  !!!
What  machining  !!!
And  heck,  NO  CHIPS  -  just  too  dandy  !!!
Drool,  drool, drool,  it's  time  for  me  to  learn to  tool.
aRM


----------



## David S (Jan 1, 2014)

Todd that is wonderful work.  The finish is amazing.

David


----------



## Downunder Bob (Nov 19, 2016)

toysfortodds said:


> Just a little something I made on the vertical mill for tramming the head (I needed something to do with 13 days off over the holidays).
> 
> Scrap piece of 6061 aluminum: .500 x .980 x 5.193 OAL (4.223 C/L spacing using .375 and .750 bores)... fun.
> 
> ...



Very nice, looks more like a work of art than a tool. And where do you get a piece of Al that big as scrap.


----------



## higgite (Nov 20, 2016)

bobshobby said:


> Very nice, looks more like a work of art than a tool. And where do you get a piece of Al that big as scrap.



I’m guessing it was scrap from a previous project, but we may never find out for sure. That was his second and last post on the forum, almost 3 years ago.

He does do nice work, though, that’s for sure.

Tom


----------

